# Matching numbers ??/



## tigers87 (Apr 10, 2011)

Can anyone help me on the issue of the vin # matching the numbers on the block? Do they always have to match? I GTO car and the engine is a GTO but the Vin # is different from what is on the block above where is inprints the engine type. Mine is a WS. Thanks


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Look next to the timing cover on the same side as the WS. There will be numbers there and that should have the partial VIN at the end of the series.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

To answer your question, yes, the vin on the block and body must match. But, that's just the beginning when figuring out if everything matchs the way it did when it came off the assembly line. Here's a quick 101 on matching:
Classic Car Part Number Matching Basics by Auto Media


----------

